# Selling old flatbed trailer



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

$300 to any forum member. 

I used it to tow around 2 atv's for the last couple years. Put new tires on it last year. Has two new tail lights installed last night. 

My uncle gave me a different old trailer that is more heavy duty so I no longer need this one. 

Let me know if you are interested.


----------

